# Anyway to locate a horse I previously owned?



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this forum and just now getting back into the horse world. When I was a teen I had four horses. Two were registered, two were not. I know there is really no way possible to locate those two...but my question is- The two that are reg. (One is a TB and the other a QH)...is there anyway to locate them and their current owner? I'd like to just check in on one, but the other I would like to attempt to buy back. If anyone can help, I would really appriciate it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The QH you can do a search in the QH registry if you know the registered name, it will give you the current or last owner. I don't know about TB. I've seen a lot of people go onto Dreamhorse.com and put a post under missing horses.....


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I'm not familiar with either registry, but I'm sure that if you called or emailed them, they would tell you the info you needed. (at least i would think so!)


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

You can contact the AQHA and they will get the information you need. I am still waiting for my PIN number to arrive so I can access the pedigree info for AQHA. When I get it, if you dont have the info yet I can look it up for you.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

the one problem for the registry is that it might not have ths current owner in their database...the TB and QH could have been sold numberous times, but still have YOU as the owner because they didn't transfer the paper in.
So there is a likely chance the owner in their registry isn't the current owner of the horses.

But definately e-mail or write to AQUA and APHA and find out. If you know their registered name that is...if you don't know their names, then I'm not sure if there's anyway of locating them.

As for the 2 unregistered ones...there is really no way of locating. You can put up ads, but the possibility of their owners seeing it is rare.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Hey everyone...thanks for all of your help! Hopefully I'll track them down somehow.


----------

